# Introduce your Pet! (PIC HEAVY)



## Icky (Apr 17, 2011)

_Hello again !_​
I thought since this is a Pet Forum, and there is an introduction section, Why not have an Introduction section FOR your pet!

*The idea is attach a picture of your fuzzy little friends, tell us;*
> Species / Breed
> Name
> Age
> Sex
> Fav Food or Toy
> Little bit about them as a pet (Personality, things they love, tricks they can do and any funny stories!)


Introduce your Pet! 
Either you do it for them or let them 'type' it  
MANY THANKS AND HAVE FUN!​


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2011)

*FЯED*
Type: Hairless Black Berkshire Dumbo Rat
Age: 11 weeks
Sex: Male
Fav Food: Whiskas Cat Biscuits
Fav Toy: His shelf!
About him:
I've only had him a few days but already fallen in love! He is a cute little springy chap who loves a good tickle! His super smooth warm skin is so cute and his 'hood' of ''furr'' on his head looks like he's wearing a mask!
He's currently trying to make friends with my other Black Berkshire Rat who's a bit grumpy!
Today he's been running round the floor jumping in and out of his bathing bowl enjoying the warm weather!
I decided to give them Frozen raspberries to cool them off but decided to wear 90% of the juice!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Err do you seriously want me to post all my pets?


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Maisy
> Species / Breed - Hamster
> Age - not sure, think approx 2 yrs
> Sex - female
> Fav Food - sunflower seeds
> Little bit about them - was adopted from an ex-work colleague. loves to look at the other pets and will eat almost anything that is on offer










Meg
> Species / Breed - gerbil
> Age - 3yrs
> Sex - female
> Fav Food - pumpkin seeds
> Little bit about them - did have a sister Kim who died 2 yrs ago. call her my wonky gerbil - think she had a stroke or something similar a while back and always leans to one side now.










Purdy, Popple and Pixie
> Species / Breed - guinea pigs
> Age - Purdy and Popple 8 months, Pixie 2 months
> Sex - female
> Fav Food - grass and hay
> Little bit about them - Purdy and Popple are my newest additions and am trying to get them to bond with Pixie. They all know when its feeding time and soon start telling me to hurry up with their squeaks and squeals.










Biffy, Cooper and Moz
> Species / Breed - Rats. Biffy and Cooper are Siamese rex and Moz is smooth and black.
> Age - 2 months
> Sex - male
> Fav Food - meal worms, weetabix and tuna
> Little bit about them - love their free ranging time and creating havoc. their latest bright ideas include sneaking into my wardrobe by a gap under the door to investigate my shoes, scaling the laundry basket and pulling up any bits of carpet not stuck down properly










Holly
> Species / Breed - Cat
> Age - 8yrs
> Sex - Female
> Fav Food - Cod
> Little bit about them - live with my parents and is spoilt rotten by them. Has a favourite toy, fishy, which she hides during the night for Mum to find the next day.
(know this is the rodent section but couldnt leave Holly out!)


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if you mean all my pets or just my rodent fur bag Pika. So!
> Species / Breed: Syrian Hamster
> Name: Pika
> Age: 1
> Sex: Female
> Fav Food or Toy: Vege and slippers
> Little bit about them as a pet: Please see: Hamster Daily Routine « erzekett










More pictures on link to blog!

For all my pets (not including fishes will get on that!) see here: Erzs's Pets Page at www.areTOP.com


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

> Please also note Pika does not wake up in the morning feeling like P Diddy.


thats genius,lmao!


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't think theres room for all mine


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

*Species / Breed: *Brown Rat
*Name: *Frost
*Age: *21 months
*Sex: *Doe
*Fav Food/ Toy: *Frost likes ALL food, and has a prefrence for igloos
*Little bit about them as a pet: *Frost is one of my rescue girls. I've had her since she was 6 weeks old. She is a giant cuddle bug, and she loves to sit on my knee during free range for scritches and snuggles. She currently has a poorly eye, and when she was 17 months old she had a lump removal. Frost's nickname is 'Squish' because she's so wonderfully cuddly. 









*Species / Breed: *Brown Rat
*Name: *Willow
*Age: *21 months
*Sex: *Doe
*Fav Food/ Toy: *Egg, wine rack/ climbing frame
*Little bit about them as a pet: *Frost's litter mate and another rescue who I've had since she was 6 weeks old. Willow is a sweet girl who loves to kiss, but only on her terms. She doesn't nip other people (she doesn't see them very often), but she will nip at me if she doesn't want to be picked up/ health checked/ moved. She also likes to chew bars to get attention. Willow escaped as a 4 month old and broke her leg. Willow has many nicknames depending on how badly she's behaving.









*Species / Breed: *Brown Rat
*Name: *Fern
*Age: *13 months
*Sex: *Doe
*Fav Food or Toy: *Often the ends of fingers, ropes/ other climbing toys and the wheel
*Little bit about them as a pet: *Fern is another rescue that I've had since she was 15 weeks old. She is a wonderfully sweet girl, if a little scatty. She likes to hide under things when it's time to go back in the cage and head weave at me. It looks a lot like she's laughing! She has ongoing respiratory noises which cause her no problems so I put them down to nasal scarring. It also earns her the nickname of 'Snotrag'









*Species / Breed: *Brown Rat
*Name: *Nix
*Age: *12 months
*Sex: *Doe
*Fav Food or Toy: *Nuts, digging box
*Little bit about them as a pet: *Nix is my breeder girl. I've had her since she was 5 months old. She came to me with a head tilt from an ear infection as a baby, and a few months after I got her she had another one which has made her totally mad. When she's sat still she likes cuddles, but most of the time she's a very hyper little madam! She has been nicknamed 'Spaz'.


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Err do you seriously want me to post all my pets?


haha you can do one at a time if you wish  I assure you i haven't done all mine.

I have 21 rats
5 ferrets
2 dogs 
1 cat


----------



## Miss_Bex (Oct 6, 2010)

*Species / Breed:* Black Hooded Rat
*Name:* Ronnie
*Age: *2 Years
*Sex:* Doe
*Fav Food or Toy:* Yoggie Drops & mummy's hair
*Little bit about them as a pet:* I am the oldest out of all my sisters and i can be a little bit grumpy with them sometimes but i always make friends again by washing everybody.... including mummy and daddy so they dont get mad with me 










*Species / Breed:* Cinnamon/Agoti Hooded Rat
*Name:* Cookie
*Age: * 7 Months
*Sex:* Doe
*Fav Food or Toy:* My hammocks taste sooooooo good 
*Little bit about them as a pet:* I am what some would call a 'bruiser' as i quite fat but i like big boned! I love nothing more then suggling with my sisters and running away as soon as mummy opens the cage in the mornings before she goes to work hehehe










*Species / Breed:* Black Hooded Rat
*Name:* Noodles
*Age: * 7 Months
*Sex:* Doe
*Fav Food or Toy:* Mummy's finger nails always need a trim in my opinion
*Little bit about them as a pet:* I am the tiniest little girl ever and i get special treatment as i am sooooo cute (well mummy says i do but i think i get the same as everyone) I am very cuddly and love to lick mummy and daddy to peices!!










*Species / Breed:* Black Hooded Rat
*Name:* Ellie
*Age: * 4 Months
*Sex:* Doe
*Fav Food or Toy:* I Love carrotts sooo much but cucumber os minging!*Little bit about them as a pet:* I have not yet decided what i think of mummy yet as she rescued me on 18/04/2011 and i am still settling in with my mummy blossom. But mummy has given us such a big cage and let us play with some other ratties i think i am going to be very happy!!










*Species / Breed:* Blue/Agoti Hooded Rat
*Name:* Blossom
*Age: * 6/7 Months
*Sex:* Doe
*Fav Food or Toy:* I must admit i am rather partial to a yogi drop or 2 *Little bit about them as a pet:*I also have not quite decided yet as i have only just moved in with my little girl Ellie. mummy and daddy seem lovely and we love to fall aslepp inside mummy PJ's so she feels soooo guilty disturning us she makes daddy do everything in the evening hehehehe!


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Species / Breed - Fancy Rat - Silvered Black Berkshire
Name - Greebo
Age - 12 months
Sex - Male
Fav Food or Toy - Hammock Hog
Little bit about them as a pet - Used to be alpha of the group, Greebo came to us from rescue at about 3-4 months old. He's a bit bossy and can be huffy, although not so much now he isn't in charge.










Species/Breed - Fancy Rat - Pink Eyed White
Name - Scraps
Age - 12 months
Sex - Male
Fav Food or Toy - Hammock Hog 
Little bit about them as a pet - Scraps is Greebo's brother. He lazier then the other boys. Scraps health isn't so good and he tends to suffer with his kidneys and his hormones leading us to wonder about neutering. So he'd rather be in the nearest comfy place for a lie down.










Species/Breed - Fancy Rat - Black Hooded
Name - Celeste
Age - 11months
Sex - Female
Fav Food or Toy - Me!
Little Bit about them as a pet - Celeste is the boys sister, she was born in a second litter as Mum was already pregnant again when she came into rescue. Her and her two sisters came as company for two neutered boys we had. They were all spayed themselves and tried in the large group. Although they got on, they had too many romantic boys to deal with and the neutered rats were all separated into their own group.
Celeste loves to play, and loves me! We wrestle, play, and chase about. She makes me laugh to see her jumping about. We lost one of her sisters in January this year.










Species/Breed - Fancy rat - Black Hooded
Name - Mimi
Age - 11 months
Sex - Female
Fav food or toy - Wooden chews and Celeste
A little bit about them as a pet - Mimi is Celeste's sister and they do look alike at a distance! A little more laid back then Celeste she prefers ratty playmates and cuddles. She is a chewer so lots of wooden chews in the cage makes her very happy.










Species/Breed - Fancy rat - Champagne Hooded
Name - Dibbler
Age - Unknown, but over 18 months
Sex - Male
Fav Food or Toy - Whole shell Almonds
A little bit about them as a pet - Dibbler is Daddy to those above, neutered as he was a bit too strict as alpha. Dibbler is otherwise a cuddlemonster and a very good shoulder rat. He often falls asleep on shoulders after a good scritch and boggle/brux session. He's a bit lazy although not really a hammock hog as such, he's notone for playing about with the younger ones anymore.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Species/Breed - Fancy Rat - Agouti Variegated
Name - Mort
Age - 9 months
Sex - Male
Fav food or toy - Puppy milk bones
A little bit about them as a pet - Mort is currently the alpha of the group. From the HKM rattery him and his two brothers were going to be our original rats before Dibbler's crew arrived. Mort is an ambitious boy who had his eye on Alphadom at the start. He prefers to exact justice from a place of safety, usually swooping down from above like a furry ninja. Mort loves his Dad and can usually be found on his arm or shoulder










Species/Breed - Fancy rat - Cinnamon variegated
Name - Vimes
Age - 9 months
Sex - Male
Fav food or toy - Egg yolk
A little bit about them as a pet - Vimes is second in command and the heaviest boy in the group, also a HKM boy and Morts brother. He's a laid back ratty until there's hard boiled egg about! From a young age he learned to steal the yolk and run! My little man, I think he's gorgeous. With a lovely temperament to match, he loves his scritches.










Species/Breed - Fancy rat - Topaz variegated
Name - Teppic
Age - 9 months
Sex - Male
Fav food or toy - Yoggy drops
A little bit about them as a pet - Teppic is on the bottom of the status ladder, always having been more on the shy side. Brother to Vimes and Mort. Suffers off and on with resp issues and mites. Teppic is usually found with Scraps in a comfy corner somewhere. Younger, he was more curious and a jumper!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't have any small pets any more apart from Leo but I'm getting a pair of southern flying squirrels do they count?


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Species/Breed - Fancy rat - Blue capped 
Name - Qu
Age - 5 months old
Sex - Male
Fav food or toy - Jeans leg tube
A little about them as a pet - Qu is working his way up and destined to be the next alpha. A big boy, he's a licky monster and loves fingers to groom. Qu and his brothers came from a rescue at a couple of months old. Their Mum had been taken with a group from a hutch at the end of someones garden.










Species/Breed - Fancy rat - Silvered Black Berkshire
Name - Gaspode
Age - 5 months
Sex - male
Fav food or toy - Cardboard tube hog
A little about them as a pet - Gaspode really is a groomer. In fact he can do it a little too hard! My partner Rob (rat dad) used to love this til Gaspode took to pulling out his beard hair *ouch*. He's a squealy monkey who is not keen on being picked up although he is very loving once you've got him.










Species/Breed - Fancy rat - Black Hooded
Name - Otto
Age 5 months 
Sex - Male
Fav food or toy - Anything and everything
A little about them as a pet - Otto is a norty monkey who like to get into everything. The first one to try and run out the cage when the door is open. Otto loves to play and wrestle.










Species/Breed - Fancy mouse
Names - Rose, Poppy (Black and Tan, long hair and Texel) and Solo (Champagne and white)
Ages - 15 months and 18 months
Sex - female and neutered male
Fav food or toy - All three love wooden trellis and cardboard boxes
A little bit about them as pets - These are the oldest mice in the group, The two girls from a breeder and Solo from a rescue involving lots of mice from several missexings. We did have his three daughters but lost them all in January this year. All are quite tame and slowing down in their older age.




























Species/Breed - Fancy mouse
Names - marigold, Celandine, Tansy and Dandelion
Ages - 11 months and 5 months 
Sex - female
fav food or toy - wooden holey tubes, ropes and hammocks
A little bit about them as pets - These four are related and came from MickelMarsh Mouse House. All gold and white, there were a little tricky to identify until we got used to them.


----------

